# Smok tfv8 cloud beast o-rings



## Monkey.D.Luffy (9/1/17)

Does any one have stock of different color o-rings for the tfv8 cloud beast. These orange ones just don't go with my hotcig r150 and I like matchy matchy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (10/1/17)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Does any one have stock of different color o-rings for the tfv8 cloud beast. These orange ones just don't go with my hotcig r150 and I like matchy matchy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Best bet is a dive or bike shop somewhere near you. They usually have stock of all kinds of o-rings. Otherwise try builders plumbing section.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (15/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Best bet is a dive or bike shop somewhere near you. They usually have stock of all kinds of o-rings. Otherwise try builders plumbing section.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thanks i will have a look. Hopefully i find some thing that fits 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

